# Raspberry und Profinet



## eugenhuber (16 April 2014)

Hallo,
kann man den Raspberry PI zu einem Profinet Controller pimpen? 
Nicht mit KW/Codesys/Straton, sondern mit einem Stack/Treiber und C/C++ oder Python?
Dankbar für jeden Tip.
Eugen


----------



## Mobi (16 April 2014)

Wenn du einen passenden Stack gefunden hast, bitte Bescheid sagen. Ich suche auch schon seit Jahren nach einen, am besten OpenSource, damit er nichts kostet .


----------



## Knaller (17 April 2014)

Moin
Schau mal hier

http://kostenlose.rbytes.net/profinet-master_download/


----------



## eugenhuber (22 April 2014)

Moin,
scheint für Windoofs zu sein ... gibts nicht für Debian o.Ä.?


----------

